# Need Sears dozer blade manual GT18 46" 917.253311



## bzktm8 (Aug 1, 2009)

I need a manual for a '79 GT18 Dozer blade - 46" model 917.253311 Does anyone have a resource to be able to download one of these? Or scan one you have?

Thank you, Bill


----------

